# latest NV nouveau: a HORROR !!!

## yarjie

My laptop (with nvidia graphics) has several serious issues with the latest nouveau drivers (the former ones from the kernel 3.6.11 work perfectly).

Firstly, on average every second boot system gets frozen screen (with some rubbish on it), so hard reset turns out as the only option. 

It seems awful enough but the problems escalate...

Another trouble: system wakes up from "hibernate to RAM" with blank screen - even if no X runs at all (just text console with framebuffer)

It has been occurred after system & kernel update. 

Tried with the kernel versions:

- gentoo-sources-3.10.7-r1

- gentoo-sources-3.10.17

- gentoo-sources-3.12.6

and still with no correct resume from "hibernate-to-RAM".

However when returned to gentoo-sources-3.6.11, on the same already updated system, the hibernate-to-RAM works well and wakes up perfectly. 

Please, give any clue... is it about a bug or misconfiguration?

Speciafically: what new functionality present in newer kernels needs careful settings not to disturb standby awakening?

/etc/make.conf file:

```
USE=" 64bit -32bit -multilib -pcmcia wifi ieee1394 lm_sensors acpi laptop disk-partition dbus \

      svg opengl dri mmx sse sse2 ssse3 rtc sdl \

      custom-optimization custom-cflags \

      udev \

      xvmc g3dvl \

      bluetooth \

        alsa \

      -xcb     -fortran -hal \

      -llvm \

      ssl -pam -cracklib crypt -ipv6 nptl nptlonly device-mapper \

      -cups \

      bash-completion unicode X ncurses \

      truetype spell jpeg jpeg2k gif tiff png mp3 mms \

      -kde system-sqlite sqlite -qt3 qt4 -arts -eds -gnome -gstreamer -xine gtk firefox firebird -xscreensaver \

      -pgo -bindist kdeenablefinal \

      lzma \

      -debug \

      -crashreporter -startup-notification -handbook -doc \

      -exceptions  qt3support -vlc"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--hash-style=gnu -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,-z,combreloc"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -s -march=native -pipe -DNDEBUG  -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT"

CFLAGS="  -Os    -march=native -pipe -DNDEBUG  -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

```

Last edited by yarjie on Sat Jan 04, 2014 9:32 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## mirekm

I have the same issue. On my system it seems, that nouveau doesn't handle correctly eDP video output.

----------

## yarjie

It also keeps pestering a user while booting, i.e. on some boots, at random, the screen gets frozen while switching into framebuffer mode. 

dmesg shows some kernel errors about nouveau:

```

[    9.421553] checking generic (cf000000 e00000) vs hw (d0000000 10000000)

[    9.421556] checking generic (cf000000 e00000) vs hw (ce000000 2000000)

[    9.421558] fb: conflicting fb hw usage nouveaufb vs VESA VGA - removing generic driver

[    9.436257] nouveau  [  DEVICE][0000:01:00.0] BOOT0  : 0x0a8a00a2

[    9.447572] nouveau  [  DEVICE][0000:01:00.0] Chipset: GT218 (NVA8)

[    9.458785] nouveau  [  DEVICE][0000:01:00.0] Family : NV50

[    9.472887] nouveau  [   VBIOS][0000:01:00.0] checking PRAMIN for image...

[    9.587497] nouveau  [   VBIOS][0000:01:00.0] ... appears to be valid

[    9.598593] nouveau  [   VBIOS][0000:01:00.0] using image from PRAMIN

[    9.609902] nouveau  [   VBIOS][0000:01:00.0] BIT signature found

[    9.620876] nouveau  [   VBIOS][0000:01:00.0] version 70.18.1f.00.1e

[    9.652486] nouveau  [     PFB][0000:01:00.0] RAM type: DDR3

[    9.663210] nouveau  [     PFB][0000:01:00.0] RAM size: 512 MiB

[    9.673775] nouveau  [     PFB][0000:01:00.0]    ZCOMP: 960 tags

[    9.712054] nouveau  [  PTHERM][0000:01:00.0] FAN control: none / external

[    9.737180] nouveau  [  PTHERM][0000:01:00.0] fan management: disabled

[    9.748100] usb 2-3: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    9.786737] nouveau  [  PTHERM][0000:01:00.0] internal sensor: yes

[    9.811848] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 3056784 kiB

[    9.836988] [TTM] Zone   dma32: Available graphics memory: 2097152 kiB

[    9.861784] [TTM] Initializing pool allocator

[    9.886405] [TTM] Initializing DMA pool allocator

[    9.911590] nouveau  [     DRM] VRAM: 512 MiB

[    9.936220] nouveau  [     DRM] GART: 512 MiB

[    9.960575] nouveau  [     DRM] TMDS table version 2.0

[    9.984958] nouveau  [     DRM] DCB version 4.0

[   10.009032] nouveau  [     DRM] DCB outp 00: 01010323 00010034

[   10.032982] nouveau  [     DRM] DCB outp 01: 02001300 00000000

[   10.056427] nouveau  [     DRM] DCB outp 02: 02022362 00020010

[   10.056723] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[   10.056724] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[   10.056726] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   10.056727] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   10.056728] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   10.056729] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   10.056730] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   10.245215] nouveau  [     DRM] DCB conn 00: 00000040

[   10.268502] nouveau  [     DRM] DCB conn 01: 00000100

[   10.291407] nouveau  [     DRM] DCB conn 02: 00002261

[   10.334975] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).

[   10.358173] [drm] No driver support for vblank timestamp query.

[   10.381128] nouveau  [     DRM] ACPI backlight interface available, not registering our own

[   10.404556] nouveau  [     DRM] 3 available performance level(s)

[   10.427582] nouveau  [     DRM] 0: core 135MHz shader 270MHz memory 135MHz voltage 800mV

[   10.450990] nouveau  [     DRM] 1: core 405MHz shader 810MHz memory 405MHz voltage 850mV

[   10.474494] nouveau  [     DRM] 3: core 606MHz shader 1468MHz memory 790MHz voltage 1000mV

[   10.498228] nouveau  [     DRM] c: core 405MHz shader 810MHz memory 405MHz voltage 800mV

[   10.501047] usb 3-1: new full-speed USB device number 2 using uhci_hcd

[   10.564873] nouveau  [     DRM] MM: using COPY for buffer copies

[   10.564435] nouveau E[     PFB][0000:01:00.0] trapped write at 0x0101370000 on channel 0x0001fed0 [unknown] BAR/PFIFO_WRITE/IN reason: PAGE_NOT_PRESENT

[   10.627860] nouveau E[     PFB][0000:01:00.0] trapped write at 0x0101370000 on channel 0x0001fed0 [unknown] BAR/PFIFO_WRITE/IN reason: PAGE_NOT_PRESENT

[   10.654941] nouveau E[     PFB][0000:01:00.0] trapped write at 0x0101370000 on channel 0x0001fed0 [unknown] BAR/PFIFO_WRITE/IN reason: PAGE_NOT_PRESENT

[   10.681218] nouveau E[     PFB][0000:01:00.0] trapped write at 0x0101370000 on channel 0x0001fed0 [unknown] BAR/PFIFO_WRITE/IN reason: PAGE_NOT_PRESENT

[   10.707153] nouveau E[     PFB][0000:01:00.0] trapped write at 0x0101370000 on channel 0x0001fed0 [unknown] BAR/PFIFO_WRITE/IN reason: PAGE_NOT_PRESENT

[   10.744571] nouveau  [     DRM] allocated 1366x768 fb: 0x70000, bo ffff8801b8761800

[   10.773418] nouveau E[     PFB][0000:01:00.0] trapped write at 0x0101370000 on channel 0x0001fed0 [unknown] BAR/PFIFO_WRITE/IN reason: PAGE_NOT_PRESENT

[   10.773479] fbcon: nouveaufb (fb1) is primary device

[   10.773480] fbcon: Remapping primary device, fb1, to tty 1-63

[   12.217111] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: fb1: nouveaufb frame buffer device

[   12.217113] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: registered panic notifier

[   12.217117] [drm] Initialized nouveau 1.1.1 20120801 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0

```

(note: "PAGE_NOT_PRESENT")

Whole issue becomes more and more pestering in recent versions of kernel while kernel  gentoo-sources-3.6.11 worked neatly. So, obvious question: HOW to use nouveau drivers from gentoo-sources-3.6.11 replacing those in the latest kernel?

Just simple folder replacement seems not working and kernel compiling unexpectedly halts in the middle...

----------

## yarjie

Please, tell me somebody here: HOW to make use of old drivers (nouveau specifically but question seems more general) from previous kernel version and to put it inside the newest kernel tree? 

Such we'd have previous yet-working drivers inside the latest kernel. Assuming it's worth having always the latest kernel (e.g. for security concerns) it would yield the perfect option, without any compromise...

How to transfer the drivers from old kernel to the new one, replacing current (very unstable) version of these drivers?

----------

## Clad in Sky

Try masking the unstable version, remerge; Portage should then grab the version before the new and unstable one.

Put >=x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau-1.0.9 into your /etc/portage/package.mask/nouveau file. You'll have to create the file I guess unless you masked some version of nouveau before.

----------

## yarjie

but you misunderstood my point, I wanted to downgrade the  nouveau portion inside the kernel itself and just except this leaving the whole kernel as the latest version...

If just kernel versions change (i.e. from 3.10.17 to 3.6.11) without touching other ebuilds  then screen renders neatly.

----------

## Gusar

You're focusing too much on what you think the solution is, instead of tackling the actual problem. The actual problem is an issue in the driver. You need to either fix that, or report a bug upstream and help them fix it. In the meantime, 3.4 is a LTS kernel, you can use that and you'll still get stability/security fixes.

There's the backports project, but it does the opposite of what you want - it allows new drivers to work on old kernels.

----------

## tomtom69

I am also still stuck at 3.6.11 because newer nouveau do not like my hardware/system. Seems like I am not the only one.

See also

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=472200

But I think it does not make sense just to complain. Providing more input and help to find a solution is better.  :Smile: 

----------

## yarjie

Just reporting:

when suspension evoked through Systemd, i.e. by doing "systemctl suspend", or by settning a key in /etc/systemd/logind.conf,

rather the doing "hibernate-ram".

then system resumes neatly with graphics intact.

So, it seems the system (kernel?) got optimized for Systemd...

However, the issue of random screen freezing at boot still holds.

----------

## yarjie

Just reporting:

nothing has changed in the newest kernel, i.e. gentoo-sources-3.10.25

----------

